

Hi, I'm a... PC now? - Gertig
http://backwardspyglass.tumblr.com/post/46037655374/hi-im-a-pc-now

======
ForrestN
This is a weak argument full of murky assumptions. Apple was an "edgy brand"
until Jobs died, and now that they sent an email blast about the fact that an
independent agency with a fair amount of credibility thinks they make the best
phone, they're in trouble?

You can't be the underdog forever. Once you win, it doesn't make sense to
focus only on belittling your competition. Apple's brand is, and has been,
about trying to make the best stuff.

------
chrisoverzero
This award is for customer satisfaction. It doesn't make them a monolith; it
makes them a creator of a thing that people are happy to own and use.

It is the very worst kind of behavior that people pejoratively describe as
"hipster" to look at an advertisement proclaiming "Hey, people really like us"
and respond with "That just makes me hate you more."

------
moystard
Judging the direction Apple is heading toward from that ad looks a bit
exaggerated to me. The author forgot that Apple were not in the same position
at the time of the "I'm a Mac" campaign as they are today with the iPhone.

Today, they have a product every other manufacturer wants to beat, and so
their strategy is reasonable, showing that they have not been beaten yet, so
this kind of ads. At the time, they were trying people to adopt an ecosystem
(the Mac) that was anecdotal in comparison to the PC, totally different
exercise..

------
robterrell
Apple has been touting their JD Power awards since forever, certainly even
back when they were also running the "I'm a Mac" ads. Feels like the author is
looking for things to hang his preconceived notions on.

------
youngerdryas
Meh. Apple has gone from underdog to overdog, hipsters upset.

~~~
Ygg2
I fear its more than that. They seem content to sit on their laurels, that's
what I get from reading the articles.

~~~
moystard
If you look in the past, Apple has always had this strategy. They iterate
their products very slowly, with always one or two additions with each
generation to keep the customer/user interested in buying the new iPhone, but
not enough so he buys also the next one. That is how they play the game.

